
How do People Use Tabs? - babyshake
http://jonoscript.wordpress.com/2009/01/28/how-do-people-use-tabs/
======
lacker
I use tabs the most for sites like Hacker News. First I go down command-
clicking (mac) on each link I'm interested in to open maybe a dozen or so
links. From there, I only navigate using command-W to close tabs. Much faster
and more convenient than reloading the home page.

~~~
jamesbritt
Same here (tho I load the links vis Bloglines).

I also have (in Firefox) assorted tabbed groups for various tasks or
interests. For example, I have a group for the Sunday NY Times that opens up
tabs for Arts & Leisure, books, movies, a few other pages, that are easier to
skim through if all opened in tabs at once.

